

Steve Yegge - where are you? - kleiba

Do you know that feeling when your favorite TV show gets canceled after 7 seasons? You've grown attached to the characters and their lives and you actually feel loss... That's how I feel about Steve Yegge's blog posts. He apparently made his threats true and stopped blogging. Does anyone share that feeling, and more importantly, does anyone have any insights whether there may be a chance for his blog to get revived?
======
deepu_k
I miss his posts too. But Steve yegge occurred to me like a character who
sticks to his decisions(which are usually made after a lot of thought). So i
doubt if we can revive his blogging, but if someone manages to do that
kudos... i miss his blogs.

------
vault_
What bugs me is that his last post from about a year ago says that there are
still three more. I've found all of his writings very interesting, and am kind
of sad that there probably won't be any more.

------
thegoleffect
I think that he blogs internally a lot @ Google. But he might have quit that
too, IDK.

